# Getting Plow Setup for Rincon 650



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys i'm getting a plow setup for my honda rincon 650. Right now I have a John Deere Small lawn tractor plowing and it has a 46 inch blade (16 inches high). I want to be able to use that on my Rincon. Is there a way I can do that?

Here are pics:










I was thinking I could use this mounting kit or something: Rincon Plow Kit


----------

